# UK ICT short term staff migrant



## Rohan770124 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello,
I have completed B.Sc (3 Years Degree Course) in Computer Science from India. I am having more than 5 years of IT experience.
My Employer (A-rated) processing uk ICT short term staff migrant visa. I got CoS.
Am i eligible for the Visa as having 3 years degree course?

Can some one please help.

Thanks 
Rohan Kumar


----------

